# adapting water pump to work with Python for water changes



## ticman1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi All,

I know someone out there has done this and I just need a push in the right direction as to where to go and how to do what I want.

I use a Python to empty and fill my 75 gal tank. After vacuuming the tank I would turn the water off and allow the water to drain from the tank because of the natural syphon--thereby saving water. Draining the tank took way way too long. I refill the tank using the Python--no problem.

So after reading numerous posts on here about simplifying the water changing process, I bought an inexpensive 200gph water pump. I take the bare hose from the Python (after taking the vacuum tube off) and attach it to the pump. Put it in the tank and in 10 minutes I can reduce the water by 50%--SWEET.

Now the problem. The hose fits on the coupler fitting which fits into the pump. Hose is sorta tight but coupler fitting INTO the pump is very short and when placing pump in tank sometimes either the hose comes off but more often the coupler fitting comes out of the pump. I tried a very small hose clamp but the coupler is so small I can't get clamp to stay in place.

What I would like to do!!! I want to retrofit the coupler into the pump that would allow me to have a coupler fitting be converted to a screw type connection so that I just take the Python and screw the part that goes into the Python faucet piece and screw that into the pump; drop the pump in the tank and drain the water. When done unscrew python from pump and attach to the faucet and refill the tank. In my feeble mind it sounds simple--unfortuantely I'm not handing and need some help.

All suggestions most appreciated.

thanks,
Mike


----------



## ticman1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry no one had any recommendations. I have solved my problem the following way should anyone benefit from this informtion

i got a larger 264 gph pump from Harbor Frieght--on sale for 16 bucks. i attache 2 feet of tubing directly to the pump using the flanged adaptor that came with the pump. On the other end I attached a male end adapter compatible to my Python.

To drain I attach the python to the pump connector and pump out water into sink. To fill I attach the python to the faucet adapter and fill. Very easy


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Mike, I'm glad you were able to work out a solution on your own. It is a bit difficult to advise on exactly what parts are needed for DIY projects without knowing specific hose and fitting sizes to convert to making it work. I usually end up just taking the pump or fittings to the store and find out what matches up. It usually takes a couple trips or a few stores to get it right.


----------

